# Shiro + JAX-WS



## chrisbad (30. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich implementiere für eine WebApp gerade einen Webservice.
Die eigentliche WebApp ist mit Shiro gesichert, deswegen möchte ich auch die WebServices mit Shiro sichern. Ich hab schon alles mögliche durchprobiert aber komme einfach nicht weiter (Google ist sprachlos - bzw. ich verstehe nicht was da geschrieben wird).

Ich habe bereits eine LoginBean die ich auch per CDI injizieren kann. Nur SecurityUtils.getSubject() liefert mir dann immer ein neues Subject welches dann wiederum nicht authentifiziert ist.
Auch die Bean wird obwohl SessionScoped immer wieder neu erzeugt (aber nicht mehr zerstört).

Auch der Weg über den SecurityManager direkt war nicht erfolgreich. Hier bekommen ich zwar immer den gleichen, hänge aber bei folgender Fehlermeldung:
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: SessionContext must be an HTTP compatible implementation.

Hat jemand nen guten Tip oder ein Tutorial für mich wie ich meine Webservices mit Shiro schütze?

LG Chris

Glassfish 3.1.2 / JAX-WS / JSF 2.0 / Primefaces 3.4 / Shiro


----------



## faulelotte (3. Dez 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ein wenig weiter.

Using Shiro for Authorization via CDI Interceptors then Easily Test with Arquillian


----------



## chrisbad (6. Dez 2012)

Hey, Danke!

leider war das nicht ganz das was ich brauche, aber es hat mich auf die richtige Spur gebracht.
In dem Link unten steht die Lösung, leider verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie ich es implementieren muss.

Erste Antwort, der Teil zum Thema EJB

Shiro User - Questions after first steps with Shiro

Chris


----------

